# Jdownloader ne se lance pas



## jbh177 (7 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Jai téléchargé la derniere version de jdownloader mais lorque je veux le lancer rien ne souvre et je suis obligé de faire forcer a quitter. Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider?


Non ! du moins, pas dans "Applications" (<- clic). On déménage !


----------



## arkhos (9 Décembre 2009)

j'avais eu le même problème il y a quelques temps après une mise à jour et une simple désinstallation/résintallation avait résolu le problème, j'espère que ça suffira pour toi


----------



## Cyrillo77 (6 Février 2010)

idem jdownloader ne fonctionne pas aucun menu et mon mac devient fou, ventilo à 5000rpm et ça chauffe à 75 une idée ???


----------



## storm952 (12 Avril 2010)

Salut, et bien pour moi c pareil, jdownloader s'affiche dans le dock mais ne se lance pas, et je n'ai trouvé aucune alternative a ce logiciel, quelqu'un aurait'il la solution svp ?

Merci Storm .


----------



## totoma27 (14 Avril 2010)

J'ai le même problème. J'ai faits des mises à jour, mais rien n'y fait. Existe-t-il un programme similaires ?


----------



## storm952 (14 Avril 2010)

Salut, bon pour moi c bon,

telecharger et installer la version pour java 1.5 que l'on trouve ici  > http://jdownloader.org/download/index
puis copier jdownloader dans applications

ensuite quitter jdownloader en utilisant " forcer a quitter " ( sous le menu pomme )

redemarrer le mac

relancer jdownloader qui se trouve dans application, et lorsqu'il vous demander si vous voulez integrer a firefox, cliquer sur ok .

pour moi cela a fonctionner

bonne soirée


----------



## handhala (4 Juillet 2010)

*Merci infiniment storm952 sans cette manu je pourais peut etre pas reussir a lancer le truc*


----------



## jglelec (23 Août 2013)

Bonjour, du jour au lendemain apres java update 7, jdownloader ne se lancait même plus pour pouvoir le réinstaller.

Après plusieurs recherches sur les forums, j'ai fini par trouver la version beta de jdownloader qui , miracle s'est installée:

la voici:

*http://jdownloader.org/download/offline#mac*

Le fichier s'appelle:           JD2SilentSetup

Voilà, j'ai tellement galéré pour trouver ça que je tiens à en faire profiter tout le monde mac.


----------

